# Error Gentoo - RAID - Nao reconhece a particao /

## euduca

Ola a todos.

Estou a alguns dias tendo uma quebra de braco com o Gentoo e habilita-lo para funcionar com o RAID1 do nosso servidor. Depois de convencer o chefe a colocar o Gentoo, nao quero voltar atras, sena oele vai colocar o Fedora, nada contra mas eh um server para desempenho e o Gentoo eh a melhor opcao. 

Alem disso sou fa do Gentoo.   :Wink: 

Estou tentando que o Gentoo esteja funcional num servidor com uma controladora RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) SATA RAID Controller

Segui os seguintes tutoriais na net,e tenho lido muito sobre o assunto:

    Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Gentoo Linux AMD64 Handbook

    RAID/Onboard - Gentoo Linux Wiki

    Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Gentoo/x86 Installation Tips & Tricks

    Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Gentoo Linux x86 with Software Raid and LVM2 Quick Install Guide

    RAID/Software - Gentoo Linux Wiki

    O Gentoo não reconhecia o RAID 1, em vez disso via os dois discos separados, sem espelhar.

    Depois de algumas batalhas, agora enxerga, e da boot. O boot carrega normalmente, contudo o sistema não consegue enxergar a partição onde esta localizado o /root

    O problema eh que o sistema, a cada reinicialização, altera o caminho das partições, que ficam no /dev/mapper.

Antes era

ddf1_4c53492020202020808629250000000039250214000014506

e depois mudou para

ddf1_4c5349202020202080862925000000003925070c000014506

e depois

ddf1_4c53492020202020808629250000000039250c4c000014506

e assim a cada boot.

Logo quando coloco no grub que meu real_root aponta para /dev/mapper/raid_particao ele da erro, ja que o caminho mudou.

Tentei em vez de montar as particoes utilizando os caminhos do /dev/mapper/raid_particao usar os discos em si.

No /dev/disk/by-id/ também ficam ponteiros/links para as particoes.

```
   lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 May 19 10:02 scsi-SATA_ST31000340NS_9QJ41M3R -> ../../sdb

    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 19 10:02 scsi-SATA_ST31000340NS_9QJ41M3R-part1 -> ../../sdb1

    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 19 10:02 scsi-SATA_ST31000340NS_9QJ41M3R-part2 -> ../../sdb2

    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 19 10:02 scsi-SATA_ST31000340NS_9QJ41M3R-part3 -> ../../sdb3

    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 19 10:02 scsi-SATA_ST31000340NS_9QJ41M3R-part4 -> ../../sdb4

    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 19 10:02 scsi-SATA_ST31000340NS_9QJ41M3R-part5 -> ../../sdb5

    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 19 10:02 scsi-SATA_ST31000340NS_9QJ41M3R-part6 -> ../../sdb6

    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 19 10:02 scsi-SATA_ST31000340NS_9QJ41M3R-part7 -> ../../sdb7

    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 May 19 10:02 scsi-SATA_ST31000340NS_9QJ4XJ5G -> ../../sda

    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 19 10:02 scsi-SATA_ST31000340NS_9QJ4XJ5G-part1 -> ../../sda1

    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 19 10:02 scsi-SATA_ST31000340NS_9QJ4XJ5G-part2 -> ../../sda2

    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 19 10:02 scsi-SATA_ST31000340NS_9QJ4XJ5G-part3 -> ../../sda3

    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 19 10:02 scsi-SATA_ST31000340NS_9QJ4XJ5G-part4 -> ../../sda4

    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 19 10:02 scsi-SATA_ST31000340NS_9QJ4XJ5G-part5 -> ../../sda5

    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 19 10:02 scsi-SATA_ST31000340NS_9QJ4XJ5G-part6 -> ../../sda6

    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 19 10:02 scsi-SATA_ST31000340NS_9QJ4XJ5G-part7 -> ../../sda7

    #ls -l /dev/sd*

    sda   sda1  sda2   sda3  sda4  sda5  sda6  sda7 sdb   sdb1  sdb2    sdb3  sdb4  sdb5  sdb6  sdb7
```

O / (raiz) esta na particao 6

Tentei montar o /dev/sda6 mas aparece

```
/dev/sda6 already mounted or /mnt/teste/ busy
```

O mesmo erro aparece se eu tentar colocar o caminho no grub.

```
   default 0

     timeout 30

     splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

     

     title Gentoo Linux kernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2

     kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0  real_root=/dev/sda6 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 dodmraid udev

     initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2

```

 Deveria seguir este caminho:

```
    title Gentoo Linux kernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2

     kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0  real_root=/dev/mapper/ddf1_4c53492020202020808629250000000039250214000014506   init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 dodmraid udev

     initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2

```

Entao, depois de recompilar o kernel habilitando algumas opcoes relacionadas ao RAID, O servidor consegue dar o boot, ele aparece o grub e inicia o sistema contudo ele nao consegue achar a particao / (raiz).

Pelo LiveCD, o dmraid cria dispositivos dm[0-6] , onde 0 eh o disco e 6 a ultima particao.

/dev/dm-0 -> mapper/ddf1_4c5349202020202080862925000000003925a78300001450

/dev/dm-1 -> mapper/ddf1_4c5349202020202080862925000000003925a783000014501

/dev/dm-2 -> mapper/ddf1_4c5349202020202080862925000000003925a783000014502

/dev/dm-3 -> mapper/ddf1_4c5349202020202080862925000000003925a783000014503

/dev/dm-4 -> mapper/ddf1_4c5349202020202080862925000000003925a783000014505

/dev/dm-5 -> mapper/ddf1_4c5349202020202080862925000000003925a783000014506

/dev/dm-6 -> mapper/ddf1_4c5349202020202080862925000000003925a783000014507

Tentei colocar no grub o /dev/dm-5 como meu real_root

```

title Gentoo Linux kernel-x86_64-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

root (hd,0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/dm-5 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 dodmraid udev

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

```

Contudo nada feito. Isto porque os dispositivos /dev/dm-[0-6] so sao feitos depois que o dm-raid eh carregado. 

Depois de iniciar o sistema ele diz que nao reconhece o /dev/dm-5.

Entro com a senha de root para manutencao e quando dou um ls -l  /dev/mapper vejo que ele reconheceu as particoes do raid. 

Se alguém tiver uma ideia, apreciarei e muito!!

Irei vencer essa quebra de braço.

Ab, Duca

----------

